# 8800 & PSU



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wondering what a suitable graphics adapter for my PC would be!

I'm running a watercooled dual xeon 64bit 3.2GHz/1mb cache per chip set up, with 5x 15k SCSIs in raid5. I've got 2gb of registered eec pc3200 memory. I've been looking at the 8800 GTX and 8800 ultra, but not sure if my PC is fast enough for the ultra? Also, what would my PSU requirements likely be?

As you can probably guess, I bought the system from a friend, lacking a PSU or graphics card 


Thanks!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome to TSF



I think you will find the 8800 GTX will have all the muscle you ever want


I would be thinking about 750 watts >>>>> thermaltake toughpower 750 watt would fit the bill nicely


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think Linderman has hit the nail on the head.

I think you will be happy with the results


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!

In my infinite impatience (I'm a really bad impulse buyer, lol) I went ahead and bought an NVIDIA 8800 GTX yesterday. However, I also bought a 600w PSU :S

It's a fairly decent one though, 4x 12v lines with a good 18A in each. This one: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127861

Reckon that'll be okay? Or am I going to have to exchange it? :s


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I think you need to exchange it and get something with more power like mentioned.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not try to run a GTX with that PSU you will be pushing the snot out of it! I would "expect" trouble




look for the antec trio rail 650 watt at the very LEAST >>>> its not just a matter of the extra 50 amps, the build of the trio is FAR better than the OCZ

the OCZ will deliver its power at 40C the Trio will deliver its power at 50C >>>> even though that only sounds like a small 10C diff, in the world of PSU's, it's HUGE

if I had the jingle ($$$$$) to invest in a GTX it would be powered by a 750 watt PSU like the thermaltake toughpower 750 or silverstone 750


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Too late.. Ebuyer have shipped the order :sigh:

I'll have to wait for it to arrive, then request an RMA. Trouble is, as it's not faulty, I don't think they'll take it back. What a waste of £45 ($90)!

It cant *damage* the system or parts, can it? I mean, sure, it might be underpowered and cause artifacting or something, but can it cause harm to any of the components by not being powerful enough?

I don't want to have to wait any longer to use the PC lol. My previous PC died a painful death, so I've been using my HTPC as a main box - it's not too happy, poor little thing!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes; underpowering can cause parts to overheat and bunr up, thats why we "hammer" the motto to users to get high quality PSU units that are oversized for their needs


they should very happily RMA the unit for the proper one, just dont open the PSU box


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi again 

Well, the 8800GTX and PSU arrived. The 8800GTX doesn't fit - I'm going to have to drain the watercooling system and relocate the pipes, sigh. And as expected, the PSU is no use.

However, it's led me to another problem - finding a suitable PSU at all - at least, on a budget :4-dontkno

The motherboard is a Supermicro X6DA8-G2. It's a dual xeon server board (nocona?) - which, according to the mobo manual, has pretty specific power requirements.

This is basically what any suitable PSU *must* have:

- 8 or 9 4-pin molex connectors
- 24pin main motherboard power connector
- 4 pin CPU power connector
- 8 pin (CPU power connector again?)
- 2x 6-pin PCI-E connectors

The manual also states that the PSU /must/ be SSI compliant..

They also need to have fairly long cables in at least the motherboard related ones - the PSU sits at the bottom of the case whilst the motherboard power connectors are at the top.

Argh! And what's more, the PSU needs to be available in or to the UK. I've been looking, and so far as far as I can tell, they either don't exist to do all required, or cost upwards of $350-$500!

*Any* help would be really appreciated!!


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Would this be suitable?

http://www.kingwin.com/product_pages/abt700ma1s.asp

I know it isn't a great make, but it does seem to have what I need. However, it's missing the 'SSI Compliance' thing that the motherboard manual says is required. Is that a big issue? It does have all the right connectors, and it's $170.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

The GTX WILL be *slightly* bottlenecked, if you get the Ultra you won't see ANY difference whatsoever.


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Hiya mate,

Already bought the GTX. It's staring at me, wanting to be used!

All I'm missing now is a suitable PSU (one I bought didn't have the right motherboard connectors/support).

By bottlenecked, I take it you mean in terms of current provided? Will it be 'dangerous' for the card, as it were?

And will that PSU work with my mobo? I don't want to have to do /another/ RMA :sigh:


Cheers


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

souleh said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Already bought the GTX. It's staring at me, wanting to be used!
> 
> ...


Sorry I need to read all the thread.  I have been away for 2 days just need to get back to the rhythm. 

I recommend this one: http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=323796

Bottlenecking is completely harmless, it just means that the CPU doesn't let it do it's thing, but like I said... it is only being SLIGHTLY bottlenecked so you should get a HUGE performance boost with great value for money. - Wikipedia explains: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottleneck_(engineering)

The PSU I posted should be OK, but over go your manual again and look at Komplett's information.

Hope this helps,

Mikey.


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah sorry, misunderstood you. To what degree do you think I will notice? Or rather, to what extent will I not be getting the full potential of the GTX?

And I take it you mean down to the CPUs as opposed to other components. What CPUs would I need to really see the GTX at it's best?


Thanks!


----------



## souleh (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmm, I've found some pictures of it. The 8pin 12v and 4pin 12v connectors are on the same cable and very close together. Unfortunately I don't think it will work with my motherboard - for me, the 4pin is to the left of the 24pin main connector, and the 8pin is right across to the far right :/


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

souleh said:


> Ah sorry, misunderstood you. To what degree do you think I will notice? Or rather, to what extent will I not be getting the full potential of the GTX?
> 
> And I take it you mean down to the CPUs as opposed to other components. What CPUs would I need to really see the GTX at it's best?
> 
> ...


The performance boost will be enormous, there is not a processor at default speeds that lets the GTX work at it's full potential. RAM and motherboard also make small differences in performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

any real SSI complaint PSU with enough voltage is gonna cost a fortune; your rig is not a penny squeezer spec!


try searching for Enhance built *server* power supplies



the word SERVER = extreme $$$$$$


----------

